# Living in Sharjah



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi 

I have a job interview for a job based in Sharjah and was wondering what it is like living over there? I have heard it's much more conservative than Dubai and not many things to do. I don't drink and am not one for partying the night away so I don't mind a quiet life. However, I would be moving over with my two young children (6 and 9) and wonder if there are things for them to do there??? In particular competitive swimming???? 

Any tips would be much appreciated. 

Vicki


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome,

Sharjah gets a bad rep in so many ways, I know plenty of people who live there and Ajman, they';ve never had a problem there.

For swimming, try Sharjah Wanderers - you can have a beer too...


----------



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. 

I've heard you can't sunbathe in a bikini? True or false?!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

True and false, you can on the beach (but I wouldn't do it because of the gloaters), not for any other reason, you can in Sharjah Ladies Club and around the pool at the wanderers. The Russians shouldn't sunbathe in bikini's and mankini's whether it's legal or not....

You can across the border in Ajman, there are a few beach clubs there too, best one probably Kempinski.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sharjah is not everyone's cup of tea. It functions primarily as a working class suburb of Dubai and the only reason people live in Sharjah is because they can't afford Dubai. You'll hear people say they prefer Sharjah because it'is more traditional and conservative but that's just an excuse because Dubai can be just as traditional and conservative as you want it to be. 

It's heavily dominated by South Asians and lower income Arabs. There's nothing *wrong* with Sharjah and it does have pleasant parts, but it's cheap in just about every sense of the word and feels much more "Middle Eastern" than Dubai, and that's not something everyone wants. The traffic is absolutely insane. Most western expats working in Sharjah live in Dubai and commute. 

If you are interviewing for a teaching position, the school will provide you with housing in Sharjah or Ajman, so you need to go in with an open mind and a high level of tolerance. On the weekends it's fairly easy to get to Dubai. During the week the traffic is a nightmare.


----------

